# Nano aquascape - "Autumn's Fall"



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

omg I cant wait


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Good luck! Looks good so far


----------



## justinsung (Mar 17, 2017)

Wow! I wonder why this does not have more comments. Super clean and beautiful selection of plants.The hardscape is all very well thought out and makes it look so much bigger than 4 liters. Looking forward to an update.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

justinsung said:


> Wow! I wonder why this does not have more comments..


 Goes to show how intense this scape is.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I love this tank. Looks great!


----------



## danbayne (May 21, 2013)

Looks fantastic. Can't wait to see the progress....


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

*Day 26*










I was lazy about water changes, but not a big deal... Some GSA and GDA developed. Thrown in about 20 Leopard ramshorns, should be enough to clean algae.


----------



## Anorea (Jun 2, 2016)

Gorgeous!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

shaman. said:


> *Day 26*
> I was lazy about water changes, but not a big deal... Some GSA and GDA developed. Thrown in about 20 Leopard ramshorns, should be enough to clean algae.


 Stunning tank, now are all the tanks you scape nanos? or have you scaped tanks over 30G before?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes, at the moment only nanos!  I found them easier to maintain... I have one 150G, but at the moment on hold - waiting to find best hardscape material for it. This is one pic from 2008 (I was noob)  https://s5.postimg.org/h4fs1mho7/MOF_09.01.2009.jpg


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Nanos, to a one fifty ok makes sense good job shaman on the organization there bud. lol. Nanos are cheaper to  most of the time.


----------



## Alf2Frankie (Mar 29, 2017)

Awesome nano - are you going to add any shrimp?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Alf2Frankie said:


> Awesome nano - are you going to add any shrimp?


Thanks! Yes, most likely RCS. I had a plan for CRS but my water parameters are not good for them. Seems like these Seiryu stones has a big impact on TDS. I am using pure RO water here with TDS 15, and 2 days after water change TDS is 440!!! :surprise:


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

Love love love this tank. I totally agree, that you did an awesome job with your spatial placement. Certainly a great use of tank space, and a beautiful look.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you! 

Rotala mexicana 'Goias' - my favorite Rotala :laugh2:


----------



## justinsung (Mar 17, 2017)

Beautifully done. It's going to look better and better with time


----------

